

MailCore 2, a new email library for Mac and iOS - mronge
http://www.libmailcore.com

======
gdonelli
In the past couple months I have been building a mail app on iOS based on
MailCore v1. I can't wait to adopt version 2! Congrats Guys!

------
honcheng
Congrats!

